# Hostage capture rests



## GunninGourmet (May 14, 2010)

The reviews I've read on the "big box store" sites either say these rests are the cat's meow or they're not worth having because they wear out brushes quick. Is there a way to keep the brushes from wearing quick or is there a particular model that doesn't wear quick or is it just worth it to change brushes often?


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

I had one , that i bought new. Shot 15 arrows or so and it broke. Called nap, They said it happens all the time. They sent me new brushes. I took it off and went to a biscuit.


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

No problems with mine on my bowtech sniper.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

Well my wifes razors edge came with one and we changed it to a WB before she shot it. So I put it on another bow I have to test it out because I have herd the same thing they wear out. I have sent probably 250 arrows down range with no signs of wear. I'm going to shoot it alot more before I make a final decision but so far I like it alot. I also heard the hostage pro is alot more durable. If this one holds up well I may be switching to a hostage pro for next year.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I put one on my hoyt and took off the WB that I had on for two years.

I did find if you set it up so the brushes just touch the side of the arrow shaft. You seem not to get any ware at all.

MY buddy has one and has gone thru two sets of brushes, as he set it up so you force the arrow shaft down between the brushes. He says he gets better arrow flight as the arrow does not move during the draw cycle.

I seem to be getting much better arrow flight the way I set mine up over his way.

He thinks his is the right way as he can turn his total bow upside down and the arrow will not move. Hell I tell him if you are going to draw like that in a tree stand then thats the way to set it up. But that is not a position I plan on being in....

Bill


----------



## dawg11 (Aug 14, 2010)

I got got one on the iceman I bought used 2 months ago , since then I've shot 25-30shots a day and it doesn't seem to be wearing out


----------



## starburg (Aug 14, 2010)

can anyone tell me where u can buy brushes for the hostage pro rest?


----------



## Jackthecat (Jan 26, 2010)

My friend has one and he just rotates the brushes.


----------

